# chicken jokes



## Caroline Wilson (May 22, 2010)

Why did the chicken cross the road?

to get to the other side

why did the chewing gum cross the road?

it was stuck to the chickens foot

why did the duck cross the road?

it was the chickens day off

why did the dinosaur cross the road?

it was the chickens day off

All these truely chicken jokes come courtesy of the comedic hen


----------



## Steff (May 22, 2010)

*groans*

Very good for a saturday morning hehe xx


----------



## Caroline Wilson (May 22, 2010)

I do my best to keep everyone entertained!


----------



## am64 (May 22, 2010)

thanks caroline !!! daily smile


----------



## runner (Jun 4, 2010)

Right up my street!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 26, 2010)

why did the elephant cross the road???








It was the chickens day off!


----------

